# Old Schwinn "for sale" forum



## oskisan (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm just curious... Where did everyone go that used to hit up the for sale area on the old schwinn forum site several years ago? They shut it down several years ago and it used to get quite a bit of activity. Is everyone here now, or did everyone migrate over somewhere else?

Ken


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2013)

It might have split and the balloon tire crowd went to here and the muscle bike guys went to ratrodbikes.com

Nick.



oskisan said:


> I'm just curious... Where did everyone go that used to hit up the for sale area on the old schwinn forum site several years ago? They shut it down several years ago and it used to get quite a bit of activity. Is everyone here now, or did everyone migrate over somewhere else?
> 
> Ken


----------



## bobsbikes (Feb 5, 2013)

*fourms*

theres alot of them here and also at schwinn bike fourms .com


----------



## RickyJ (Feb 5, 2013)

*1977 Schwinn Fair Lady 3 Speed*

For sale is a 1977 Fair Lady 3 speed in awesome condition. Paint is great, seat has no tears $200.00

Thanks,
Ricky
847-308-6820


----------

